# Brake Backing Plate Removal



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Had the drums off my '97 4WD HB. Looks like they're going to need replacement soon.

Noticed that the backing plate on the driver's side has rusted through in a few places. Is it a tough job to replace a backing plate? 

I have no problem removing the brake cylinder and the brake hardware, I'm just wondering about the actual backing plate.

I called around and no generic parts store sells them. Probably gonna' be a 'Nissan only' deal...ouch!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Just discovered my old Haynes manual.

Although at no point does it really deal with back plate removal (surprise, surprise) it looks like the whole axle assembly has to slide out as one unit...with the back plate attached.

Uggh!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, the axle has to be removed; it's not that bad of a job.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Are there bearings that are pressed on/into place that have to be removed? I'm thinking about things that might be in the way of removing the plate while the axle is out.

If it's a straight forward slide out, slide in (and remove the plate while it's out) I might be willing to give it a go.

Also, do you happen to know what years are interchangeable with the back plate from my '97. And are the driver's and passenger's side interchangeable?

Whew!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You likely have an H233B rear axle, which would require pressing off and on the wheel bearing to replace the backing plate, IIRC. You could remove the axle and take it to a machine shop to do the press work. To remove the axle, disconnect the parking brake cable and push in the tangs to pull it out through the backing plate. Disconnect the brake line from the wheel cylinder and put a cap on the line. Remove the 4 nuts behind the backing plate and slide the axle out of the housing. 
The brake cable comes in from the front side of the backing plate on both sides, so left and right sides are different. 
If you can find out what the Nissan part number is for the backing plate, you can go to NissanPartsZone.com and insert the number in the search box and it will list the vehicles that it fits.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks very much for the info., smj.

First I'm gonna' look a little deeper into the availability (and price) of the plate. Then, I'll go from there.


----------

